# Top 50 Best Selling Shounen Manga "All Time"



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

As of August 07, 2009




> *General Manga That have sold over 100,000,000*
> _-One Piece
> -Astro Boy
> -Dragon Ball
> ...


_Requested for reference_


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm more surprised that One Piece has more volumes out than DBZ.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I'm more surprised that One Piece has more volumes out than DBZ.



And It's not even half way through the story apparently


----------



## emROARS (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol at Prince of Tennis having more the BASTARD!


----------



## Berry (Aug 31, 2009)

2009 Vol. sales. 

Hotfiles





Ralphy0103 said:


> And It's not even half way through the story apparently



8/10 years left.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 31, 2009)

surprised HxH is not higher on that list. No surprise at OP though


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 31, 2009)

Gotta feel sorry for whoever is a Kochikame fan. 163 volumes? Seriously? I'm sure most of the original fanbase must be dead by now.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2009)

Im surprised Dai no Daikobou is so high on the list

its good but i didnt expect it to be that popular


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2009)

Shaman King sold quite a few volumes, I thought it was a poor seller?

Oh and it should best selling "Shonen" manga.



> surprised HxH is not higher on that list.



With the amount of hiatuses and weird release schedule not really.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 31, 2009)

The hell is "Circuit no Ookami"?  And where is Nana on that list?


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Shaman King sold quite a few volumes, I thought it was a poor seller?
> 
> Oh and it should best selling "Shonen" manga.


shaman king probably got a big boost after the new thing came out

also part 7 JJBA and current Bastard!! are seinen


----------



## seaofjealousy (Aug 31, 2009)

Kochikame 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm at volume 19


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

Apparently this is _Shounen_ only. We need a thread title change I was careless.


----------



## KidTony (Aug 31, 2009)

^Well, i don't think Seinen on the most part would out sale popular shounen since they are not as popular/known. I don't think any seinen would out sale OP.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Aug 31, 2009)

KidTony said:


> ^Well, i don't think Seinen on the most part would out sale popular shounen since they are not as popular/known. I don't think any seinen would out sale OP.



The series that come close to One Piece would have to have broken the 100,000,000 sales margin. However at the moment One Piece holds the title of "The Best Selling Manga All Time". I'm not sure on the specifics but I belive the 100,000,000 sales record list goes as followed.



> *Manga's That have sold over 100,000,000*
> _-One Piece
> -Astro Boy
> -Dragon Ball
> ...


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 31, 2009)

> Touch



the best ever


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm surprised that with all the volumes and popularity _Inuyasha_ has it's not even on the list. I guess I'm being bias though since i'm an avid fan of the _Inuyasha_ series and want it too have some level of recognition. But I guess that's simply to much to ask of it since I except the series knowing it's flaws while others deem it as little more than romantic tripe.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 1, 2009)

Is this japan only? i did see list from 2007 and it was japan only with same number for those older series. this seems to be shuisha list al series are jump series.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 1, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> *Shaman King sold quite a few volumes, I thought it was a poor seller?*
> Oh and it should best selling "Shonen" manga.
> 
> 
> ...



Which begs the question is it actually good? I have been thinking of reading through the series but it looked like shit to me.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 1, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> I'm surprised that with all the volumes and popularity _Inuyasha_ has it's not even on the list. I guess I'm being bias though since i'm an avid fan of the _Inuyasha_ series and want it too have some level of recognition. But I guess that's simply to much to ask of it since I except the series knowing it's flaws while others deem it as little more than romantic tripe.



I looked around the internet and found this...

_Rumiko Takahashi began publishing Inuyasha in 1996, and has seen her manga translated and published in eight countries around the world. In the Japanese market alone, sales of Inuyasha publications total more than 35 million units. Inuyasha's staggering popularity makes the release of the autographed cards unique and the first of very few in the United States. _

And this was quoted from 2005. I can imagine it's gotta be at or past 50 million by now.

FTR, this chart seems to only list Shonen Jump manga. Inuyasha was published in Shonen Sunday.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm actually surprised D.Gray-Man and Reborn were on the list


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2009)

Im surprised Rave isn't on the list


----------



## Jugger (Sep 1, 2009)

Gnome on Fire said:


> Im surprised Rave isn't on the list



It wasn´t jump this is shueisha manga only list.

Naruto is going to sell 100m vols too.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 1, 2009)

Slump and hikaru beat shamen king?

I think im gonna vomit


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 1, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Slump and hikaru beat shamen king?
> 
> I think im gonna vomit



Is Shaman king that good?


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 1, 2009)

It's one of the best.


----------



## Neelon (Sep 1, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Is Shaman king that good?



Tome 1-20 is.


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 1, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> It's one of the best.



Woah serious? will have to check it out. I tried it once before but didnt like the character designs. How would you rate it compared to say something like HXH?


----------



## Darth (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm surprised Yu-Gi-Oh is on that list. I'm even more surprised that Death Note and Saint Seiya aren't very high up. Black Cat was a pleasant surprise though.


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2009)

Dragon Ball - check.
JJBA - check.
Dr. Slump - check.
HnK - check.
Saint Seiya - check.

I'm glad that Dr. Slump and Kinnikuman are still high up, but Eye Shield 21 is pretty low.


----------



## The Imp (Sep 1, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Woah serious? will have to check it out. I tried it once before but didnt like the character designs. How would you rate it compared to say something like HXH?



It starts out pretty good but then closer to the end, maybe the last 50-60 chapters it started getting really rushed and was pretty bad. And then the mangaka ended it abruptly because he was tired of it. He recently gave it a proper ending although it was terribly rushed (he only got 1 volume to work with though) and utter garbage. 

If you want to read it you should but i wouldn't hold too high of an expectation for it in the latter stage of the story because you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 1, 2009)

Shameful King


----------



## Fang (Sep 1, 2009)

/double zinger


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to see Bastard!! , Saint Seiya and Slam Dunk. No YYH?


----------



## The Imp (Sep 1, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Glad to see Bastard!! , Saint Seiya and Slam Dunk. No YYH?



YYH is right under HxH.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Sep 1, 2009)

Ah, there it is.


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 1, 2009)

It's nice seeing _Gintama_ doing better than expected.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 1, 2009)

Ralphy0103 said:


> *Apparently this is Shounen only*. We need a thread title change I was careless.



no i think its Shounen Jump only


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 1, 2009)

A list that reminds me of series I should continue reading (like HxH - if only there weren't constant breaks it would probably be higher) or series I just didn't like (Black Cat, mostly, how things ended out, the progression was alright).


----------



## Nicola (Sep 1, 2009)

FUCK YES.  D.Gray-man is on that list, yay!


----------



## Gutsu (Sep 1, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> no i think its Shounen Jump only



Your right. This isn't a list for best selling shounen manga but for best selling shounen *Jump* manga.


----------



## Gain (Sep 1, 2009)

pretty cool list

i've always wanted to read Kochikame


----------



## stardust (Sep 1, 2009)

One Piece isn't even halfway through? Goodness. I don't even read One Piece, but it's infamous for it's length. Hearing that it's not even halfway through is pretty surprising.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2009)

Tempproxy said:


> Is Shaman king that good?


no its actually pretty terrible after the first some volumes


----------



## Jugger (Sep 2, 2009)

one piece still doesn?t have as much fans as dragon ball and slam dunk. Because dragon sold 3.5m per vol and slam dunk 4m per vol one piece only 3m per vol


----------



## Teach (Sep 2, 2009)

Jugger said:


> one piece still doesn´t have as much fans as dragon ball and slam dunk. Because dragon sold 3.5m per vol and slam dunk 4m per vol one piece only 3m per vol



Dragon ball and Slam Dunk have had time to sell more than OP. They are much older than OP.

OP is more popular than Dragonball was.


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 2, 2009)

OP has a lot more volumes than Dragon ball, of course it was going to sell more.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2009)

Glad to see Black Cat up there, it was awesome.

No negima means jump only lameness though >.<


----------



## p0l3r (Sep 2, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> OP has a lot more volumes than Dragon ball, of course it was going to sell more.



Doesnt this count sales after series finished  its common sence...

Dragon ball came out 1984 
One piece came out in 1997 =/


----------



## God Movement (Sep 2, 2009)

Seeing Bleach on that list makes me upset.


----------



## Narutofan (Sep 2, 2009)

when i was younger i had like every Doraemon comic that came out


----------



## Aldric (Sep 2, 2009)

ensoriki said:


> Glad to see Black Cat up there, it was awesome.
> 
> No negima means jump only lameness though >.<



Negima sold something like 12/14 millions if I remember correctly, same as Fairy Tail and Air Gear

Still too much but it's good to know it's no way near stuff like OP


----------



## ArtieBoy (Sep 2, 2009)

WOOOO one piece!


----------



## Codde (Sep 2, 2009)

Jugger said:


> one piece still doesn´t have as much fans as dragon ball and slam dunk. Because dragon sold 3.5m per vol and slam dunk 4m per vol one piece only 3m per vol


Aside from having a lot more time to sell (I'd imagine many of Dragonball's sales are after it ended) it has also had a lot more re-releases/printings such as the manga being releasedn again in Kanzenban form. Both One Piece and Slam Dunk got to 100 million faster than Dragonball, and I believe One Piece might've been the faster of the two.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 2, 2009)

Slam Dunk pek


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2009)

OP when it ends will be the biggest selling manga of all time and no manga will ever come close to beating it for decades.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 2, 2009)

RetroElectro said:


> One Piece isn't even halfway through? Goodness. I don't even read One Piece, but it's infamous for it's length. Hearing that it's not even halfway through is pretty surprising.



The author keeps changing the halfway point mark. 5 years ago we were supposed to be at the halfway point, and then a year ago he said now we're at the halfway point. I wouldn't be surprised if the actual halfway point on the series isn't until we reach the New World, which at the least will take 100, perhaps 150 chapters. He once said jokingly that he had material to write OP for 20-30 years, and you know what? I believe him.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow. Fail big time. One Piece outselling anything?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 2, 2009)

I am surprised that D Gray-man is on that list.

I wonder if Naruto will end up outselling Slam Dunk, will any Manga be able to catch up to One Piece when it is done ?


----------



## Deleted member 125418 (Sep 2, 2009)

KidTony said:


> The author keeps changing the halfway point mark. 5 years ago we were supposed to be at the halfway point, and then a year ago he said now we're at the halfway point. I wouldn't be surprised if the actual halfway point on the series isn't until we reach the New World, which at the least will take 100, perhaps 150 chapters. He once said jokingly that he had material to write OP for 20-30 years, and you know what? I believe him.



He said that he planned for fishman island to be the halfway point, they were heading there since after Enies Lobby and look at what's still happening along the way lol. OP is still not even halfway, if he's telling the truth.


----------



## gohan10 (Sep 2, 2009)

OP is half way as they reached  the halfway point of the grand line inchapter 490.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 2, 2009)

Who cares how long is One Piece, when it's so freaking awesome.

I don't see anyone making a big deal out of HNI, or Kochikaime's length.


----------



## Totitos (Sep 2, 2009)

rah rah Kinnikuman


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2009)

Jugger said:


> It wasn?t jump this is shueisha manga only list.
> 
> Naruto is going to sell 100m vols too.



Ah i c, well the title is misleading 

anyway, im glad to see Hikaru No Go on the list. one of my favorite series of all time.


----------



## newbieFans (Sep 3, 2009)

why we only have shueisha's list all this time?...where's the other companies???


----------



## Dango (Sep 3, 2009)

I didn't know Slam Dunk sold more than Naruto, that's interesting.


----------



## Mai♥ (Sep 3, 2009)

One piece is higher than Dragonball? I didn't realize how high its popularity was.
Also, I expected Death Note would be higher on the list.


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 3, 2009)

i like Conan and Slam Dunk so this isnt a surprise


----------



## Jugger (Sep 3, 2009)

Dango said:


> I didn't know Slam Dunk sold more than Naruto, that's interesting.



well it sold in japan only 100m



Mai♥ said:


> One piece is higher than Dragonball? I didn't realize how high its popularity was.
> Also, I expected Death Note would be higher on the list.



well with 12 vol it really isn?t suprise to see it so low


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 3, 2009)

didnt it cost less to buy the books back then


----------



## bubble_lord (Sep 3, 2009)

No suprise at the top lot. One Piece probably will be the biggest selling one for some time, maybe in our lifetimes! I doubt I will be following it to the end though if it isn't even half way, I very much doubt I will be reading Shonen Jump when I'm 30.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 5, 2009)

gohan10 said:


> OP is half way as they reached  the halfway point of the grand line inchapter 490.



Not really because even though we've reachead the red line, for the last 100 or so chapters the movement has been lateral rather than forward. We've backtraveled to ID, and now we're focusing on the war. I think he said Fishman Island would be the halfway point, but i don't think he specified when in FI would that mark be reached. I'm guessing it will be at the end of FI because I'm assuming that's when we enter the NW, and it would be a totally appropiate place for the halfway point in the story to be at. Although all of this is rather ambiguous, and i wouldn't be surprised if as OP gets longer, the halfway point changes again which is exactly what has happened several times in the story already.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 6, 2009)

Ah, the names of City Hunter, Rookies and Jigoku Sensei Nuube brought back good old memories. And Doraemon too, of course (almost every Asian child grew up reading Doraemon).


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't believe Rokudenashi Blues is so high. I didn't realize so many people liked it. I'm glad to see it. 

Gintama and Death note also having a respectable amount of sales is also  I think both of those manga's give a very different experience to the reader. Gintama is like having a never ending amount of strangely plucked aphorisms at the readt.


----------



## Gary (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad some people have the same taste as me.


----------



## Diarrhea (Sep 6, 2009)

Dango said:


> I didn't know Slam Dunk sold more than Naruto, that's interesting.



I thought that was pretty obvious since all Takehiko Inoue works are masterpieces compared to mangas like Naruto.


----------



## hussamb (Sep 6, 2009)

OP is not half point !!! 
maybe i should drop it then, i am 27 and i am feeling old to read OP, but i really like it!!!
dam... this just remind me of berserk... where every chapter u r afriad that the auther may die brfore he end the story( 10 more years at least for OP )


----------



## Sasori (Sep 6, 2009)

If Miura dies before Berserk is finished, in some mindfuck way the death will be part of the story.


----------



## gohan10 (Sep 6, 2009)

KidTony said:


> Not really because even though we've reachead the red line, for the last 100 or so chapters the movement has been lateral rather than forward. We've backtraveled to ID, and now we're focusing on the war. I think he said Fishman Island would be the halfway point, but i don't think he specified when in FI would that mark be reached. I'm guessing it will be at the end of FI because I'm assuming that's when we enter the NW, and it would be a totally appropiate place for the halfway point in the story to be at. Although all of this is rather ambiguous, and i wouldn't be surprised if as OP gets longer, the halfway point changes again which is exactly what has happened several times in the story already.



Luffy said they were halfway in that  chapter so i was just going by that, and though this might not help much, in the anime, one of the shops in shabondy had some kind of item that said grandline 1/2 or something to that effect. And isn't FI like directly under the redline?


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm glad that OP is over DBZ.

Fucking overrated shit.


----------



## Tre_azam (Nov 19, 2009)

hmm i wonder what hajime no ippo's sales are like...that manga has like almost 900 chapters and still long way to go til its finished.


----------



## zuul (Nov 19, 2009)

Captain Tsubasa selling so much. 

Though I really like Sport manga, I have  always found this one to be utter shit, with terrible graphism and a main with as much as charisma as an oyster...


Cat's eyes is pretty popular. Good.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 19, 2009)

Didn't know Black Jack had sold that much.

It's an amazing series, but I thought Astro Boy was Tezuka's only super popular series.

Phoenix and Buddha are my favorites though.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 19, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> I thought that was pretty obvious since all Takehiko Inoue works are masterpieces compared to mangas like Naruto.


All Takehiko Inoue works are masterpieces, full stop.


Bluebeard said:


> I'm glad that OP is over DBZ.
> 
> Fucking overrated shit.



In 100% agreement with this.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 19, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> All Takehiko Inoue works are masterpieces, full stop.



Buzzer Beater...


----------



## p-lou (Nov 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Didn't know Black Jack had sold that much.
> 
> It's an amazing series, but I thought Astro Boy was Tezuka's only super popular series.
> 
> Phoenix and Buddha are my favorites though.



black jack isn't on that list

probably because those are all wsj/shueisha published manga

and just about everything he did was incredibly popular, and black jack is probably the most popular outside of astro boy


----------



## The Imp (Nov 19, 2009)

p-lou said:


> black jack isn't on that list
> 
> probably because those are all wsj/shueisha published manga
> 
> and just about everything he did was incredibly popular, and black jack is probably the most popular outside of astro boy



He's talking about the 2nd list with all the mangas over 100 million volumes sold.


----------



## p-lou (Nov 19, 2009)

:

didn't notice it

still it shouldn't be that surprising


----------



## p-lou (Nov 19, 2009)

and what kind of name is kurono78934570389?

who trusts a person with numbers after their name?

what is this 1996 again?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 19, 2009)

I've already made a request for a name change a day or 2 ago. Just waiting for an admin to change it.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 20, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Buzzer Beater...



Never heard of it.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 20, 2009)

Bluebeard said:


> I'm glad that OP is over DBZ.
> 
> Fucking overrated shit.



Get with the times, Db/z was around much before OP was. Nvm, why am I even trying to explain, you probably woudn't understand even if you tried.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 20, 2009)

p-lou said:


> and what kind of name is kurono78934570389?
> 
> who trusts a person with numbers after their name?
> 
> what is this 1996 again?



username is like a password lol


----------

